# Elgin work in progress.



## Demzie (Oct 23, 2020)

(1940-'41 Elgin Curve Mast ft. 1957 Evan's Action Springer)

Bars are next once the steer tube has been cut and rethreaded with new length. 


Erin


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2020)

I always thought the Evanaction was the craziest (cool) looking spring fork ever made. Interested to see here this goes. V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 23, 2020)

What a Unique looking Springer!!!


----------



## Demzie (Oct 24, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I always thought the Evanaction was the craziest (cool) looking spring fork ever made. Interested to see here this goes. V/r Shawn



It's a shame as a "Springer" fork it's purely aesthetic save for a little rubber grommet but the look is worth the lack of function (and added weight) to me. It's definitely wild and depending how this one goes, I'll be making a series of bikes that utilize the curved mast and an Evan's Action. 

I'll definitely post on occasion for updates on this. Keep me in your rear view mirror.

Erin


----------



## Demzie (Oct 24, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> What a Unique looking Springer!!!



Thanks Boss, it gets the heads turning. Cant wait to have it back on the pavement to be properly admired. 

Erin


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 26, 2020)

Nice start, will be watching this one to see where it goes. I like the look so far.
Hammerhead


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 26, 2020)

Demzie said:


> It's a shame as a "Springer" fork it's purely aesthetic save for a little rubber grommet but the look is worth the lack of function (and added weight) to me. It's definitely wild and depending how this one goes, I'll be making a series of bikes that utilize the curved mast and an Evan's Action.
> 
> I'll definitely post on occasion for updates on this. Keep me in your rear view mirror.
> 
> Erin



Those springs don't really do anything, I was a little surprised by that.....sooooo, I found replacement conical springs for mine. Much, much better.....for my super-secret-soon to be-project already in the works!

Good luck on this project.....


----------



## Demzie (Oct 26, 2020)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Those springs don't really do anything, I was a little surprised by that.....sooooo, I found replacement conical springs for mine. Much, much better.....for my super-secret-soon to be-project already in the works!
> 
> Good luck on this project.....



I appreciate that, thanks.
Yea, Kind of a shame about the springs but I'm building a bike purely off Aesthetic like a Barris than something of comfort. I have a feeling itll be enjoyable to ride, but not really built for long term cruises. 

Erin


----------



## Demzie (Oct 26, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Nice start, will be watching this one to see where it goes. I like the look so far.
> Hammerhead



I'm eager to show more! Grateful to have watching parties!

Erin


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 26, 2020)

Demzie said:


> I appreciate that, thanks.
> Yea, Kind of a shame about the springs but I'm building a bike purely off Aesthetic like a Barris than something of comfort. I have a feeling itll be enjoyable to ride, but not really built for long term cruises.
> 
> Erin



That's cool.... I am working towards the same goal as you..... Lot's of "Curves" going on with mine....With some very different stuff also.....Can't wait to see what you do...
Maybe I get get some inspirations beyond my mental capacity.....


----------



## Demzie (Nov 7, 2020)

And the Curves continue,. 

A saddle more WILD and suiting to this Ed Roth vibe has been found. NOS no less. 
Guess I've got all the bike themes going now. 

A little Muscle from the 60s and 70s with the new Seat, a little 50s Middleweight meat with the fork and some of that good ol'fashioned Heavyweight 40s tanker in the frame. 

I think with this kind of weight, a triple speed w I'll th a cleverly placed shifter Might be in order.. 











Hopefully I'm not losing my fans yet!

Erin


----------



## 1motime (Nov 7, 2020)

Great seat!  You have committed to Wild with that color.  If you are on a roll go for it!  Might turn out to be a Kool Surprise!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Nov 9, 2020)

I'm looking forward to seeing where this Elgin goes! Loving it so far!


----------



## Demzie (Nov 9, 2020)

1motime said:


> Great seat!  You have committed to Wild with that color.  If you are on a roll go for it!  Might turn out to be a Kool Surprise!



I almost gave up the frame a few times after buying it for what still seems like a very fair price given the original paint on it. I got lowballed, and a trade went sour over trivial details., so it sat a bit. Then I see that fork on it's original body for a song and knew right where I wanted to put it. 
Everything since has been, . Spontanious but exciting. 

Erin


----------



## Demzie (Nov 9, 2020)

Bike from the Dead said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing where this Elgin goes! Loving it so far!



Thank you!

I aim to please! 
Stand By for the Unexpected!

Erin


----------



## Sonic_scout (Feb 27, 2021)

More pics!!


----------

